# how to access my PTO solenoid and vent line



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

OK. Found out there's a manifold vacuum operated bellows that is actuated by a 12v solenoid, which is actuated by the dash switch. Seems there's a vent tube and screen relating to the solenoid which need periodic cleaning. 

My question now is how do I find and physically access this solenoid and vent line? Do I have to remove the deck to get to it?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

what I would do is think nothing will break if I do it carefully. Just remember where everything goes.


----------

